
Names that break computers - siddharthdeswal
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160325-the-names-that-break-computer-systems?ocid=fbfutertk&kwp_0=130158&kwp_4=591185&kwp_1=308501
======
andrewvijay
Wow! Wonder how much trouble null had to face because of null. Can't blame
null for null though.

